# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  How to split a field into two fields

## fdtoo

I have the following fields in table A:

 GL_ID|  Date     |GL_Name_VC |   Amount     |Period_TI|Year_SI
==================================================  =============
  1000|31/12/2005 | Sales     | -8,000.00    |  12     |  2005
==================================================  =============
  1000|06/01/2006 | Sales     | -6,000.00    |  01     |  2006
==================================================  =============
  1000|20/01/2006 | Sales     |  2,000.00    |  01     |  2006
==================================================  =============
  1000|28/01/2006 | Sales     | -4,000.00    |  01     |  2006

The above database is running on Microsoft SQL Server 2000 and i would like to query
for a report that looks something as below:

Period|Date |GL_Name_VC| Debit | Credit|Net Change|Balance
============================================== 01  01/01/06|Opening Bal |   0     |   0   |     0       | 8,000
01  06/01/06|Sales         |   0     | 6,000|     0      |   0
01  20/01/06|Sales         | 2,000 |   0    |     0      |   0
01  28/01/06|Sales         |   0     | 4,000|   8,000   |16,000


The formula for the above calculated fields are as below:

Opening Balance = carried forward balance from Year 2005
          Debit = All positive amount
         Credit = All negative amount
     Net Change = Total Credit - Total Debit in Period 01
        Balance = Total of Net Change + Opening Bal

Guys, hope someone out there can help me with the sql command for the above report?

----------

